# For Sale:Elite GT500 80#



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I can vouch, this bow is in mint condition and an absolute steal at R4500.

Bump.


----------



## sammiwalk (Feb 4, 2009)

How much is R4500 American? Pics? How much would shipping be to Washington State, USA?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

$1-00 = r7-50


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

:tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

About $600


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

That is a great bow for a very competitve price.
I also shoot it - excellent.
For me the best allrounder on the market so far.


----------



## nicovl0604 (Dec 4, 2008)

During my last hunt, when i stayed with lammie, i saw the bow...
really good looking, nearly mint condition, 
for sure, worth the money... 
(and, i could not pull the bow... almost pulled a joint  )
a bump for a great bow and a great guy.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Lammie :thumbs_up

This will be my bow which I can hunt in S.A. and have him permanently at my home in Swellendam.


----------

